
Mono's Git Migration - johns
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2010/Jul-20-1.html
======
avar
GitHub's really nice about hosting your stuff for free if you're an open
source project. I run two mirrors there with their permission:
<http://github.com/openstreetmap> & <http://github.com/mediawiki>

Both are over the space limit for free accounts.

------
dschobel
link to Mono's organization page on GH: <http://github.com/mono>

------
rbanffy
Where was it hosted before?

~~~
johns
Self-hosted SVN

